

Want $1 Million To Go With That New Desk? - bond
http://www.allfacebook.com/want-1-million-to-go-with-that-new-desk-2011-05

======
ares2012
The title is a little misleading since they aren't hiring engineers off the
street for $1 Million. You have to actually start an interesting company that
they then acquire for $1 Million (even if they shut it down). It would be hard
to justify hiring someone off of the jobs site for that much money.

Some insight into why - acquiring a company is considered a capital
expenditure that comes out of a different account/budget than operations
(salary). The cash balance at a lot of big companies is treasury so it's a lot
easier for them to spend it on capital expenditures than on their employees.

------
CobraKai
There are neurosurgeons and cardiac surgeons that train for 4 years after
medical school, 5-7 years of residency, and possibly 1-2 years of post-
doctoral research or 1-3 years of fellowship - who will never EVER see a
million dollars in a year. Working 80-120 hours a week.

It IS a great time to be a software engineer.

